#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como abrir arquivo .asp no Mozilla (FireFox)

## Celso_Suzuki

Oi Pessoal,

Seguinte, eu estou tentando acessar um site que o nome das páignas é xxxx.asp que parece html mas está como .asp e o mozilla mostra o fonte, não a página, o IE mostra a página e não o fonte. Tem como configurar isto no Mozilla (FireFox) ???

Obrigado

Celso Suzuki

----------


## maverick_cba

Amigo esse problema deve estar acontecendo devido a erros de quem desenvolveu a página pois o IE é dono de corregir código mal formatado, já o Mozilla irá exibir o html mal formado.

Não há como resolver isso, só alterando o fonte e corrigindo o problema.

Abraços,

----------


## whinston

php e asp são códigos interpretados, ou seja, o servidor web (apache, iis, etc.) vai ler o código fonte e gerar uma saída em html para o browser.

quem "lê" o ASP ou PHP não é o browser e sim o servidor web.
se está mostrando os fontes, provavelmente o servidor não foi devidamente configurado para suportar a extensão.

----------


## maverick_cba

Mas devemos lembrar que nosso amigo consegue visualizar a página usando o IE normalmente, por isso acho que o problema deve ser html mal formatado.

Amigo Celso, posta ae o código que é exibido quando tentas abrir com o Mozilla.

----------


## Celso_Suzuki

Oi,

A página é :

http://www.snp.org.br/34enc/sexta.asp

Obrigado pela ajuda ...

----------


## maverick_cba

Seguinte amigo, pelo que vi essa página é montada atráves do processamento do código javascript embutido nela. O que acontece é que o código javascript roda bem no IE devido à aceitação de erros na qual o IE deixa passar, enquanto que no Mozilla isso não é processado e o processamento do código é interrompido, exibindo assim o código fonte "HTML". Vale lembrar que ele só exibe o fonte html.

Com certeza isso é devido a erros no código javascript que gera a página.

Abraços,

----------


## vonlinkerstain

E eu sempre achei que estes erros eram por causa de a página ser desenvolvida para IE e não para o Mozilla...

----------


## Luzumba

Tenho um cliente, que tem o mesmo problema... 
Tem paginas em asp e algumas abrem outras naum...
Creio que o problema, seja alguma interpretação do browser, ou empresas que usam codigos espeficicos do javascript para o IE, infelizmente, como bradesco, e alguns outros bancos, e q depois ficam dizendo que o problema é no browser. rs... com aqueles malditos teclados virtuais que naum servem para nada. Veja o site da itau, nao há problemas é simples e muito seguro... 
O certo é se no caso se vc tem o acesso ao fonte do codigo... Poder postar o javascript aqui

----------

Olá,
Infelizmente não tenho e o caso é bem este, o cara que montou a página não sabe nada. Só sabe seguir a receita de bolo e qualquer coisa além disto o bolo queima. 
Bom. de qualquer forma, obrigado a todos pelas explicações.

----------


## maverick_cba

Justamente galera, como falei isso ocorre por mal planejamento dos desenvolvedores que escolhem uma plataforma, desenvolvem nela e utilizam código proprietário (código que só funciona bem no IE) e não se importam para os outros browser, daí acaba nisso.




> Veja o site da itau, nao há problemas é simples e muito seguro...


O nosso amigo sitou muito bem o caso do banco itaú. Se o itau funciona bem em vários browser, então porque os outros site não? Obviamente está na imcapacidade dos desenvolvedores de adotarem código legivel e independente de plataforma.  :Evil:

----------


## Budairc_onFacul

Eai Galera.. nao sei se alguem ja chegou a citar.. mas existe um plugin para o Firefox que faz com que "algumas" paginas sejam exibidas com o IE.. eu até baixei esses tempos.. mas nao lembro onde.. 
sei que nos plugins do firefox aparece.. Visualizar esta pagina com o IE

ahh.. pra ti ver como o google é mestre.. achei a parada..
http://ieview.mozdev.org/

Falow Galera

----------

